# Good Spots To Fish On Pymatuning



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

My family and I are going to vacation at Pymatuning for a week starting next Friday and for all the years we've done this, we still haven't figured out good spots to fish on the lake from a boat. Most of the problem is that the lake is just too big to try everywhere to figure it out. The one spot that has worked for us and my aunt and uncle who also go on their own is off of Tuttle Point so we definitely be there. But I have a noticed a few spots that everyone seems to be catching them at and I wondered about those. It seems like everyone that gets walleye there gets them at the south end. Is that true and if so, where are the best spots to go? I wonder if fishing off the causeway anywhere, especially the bridges, would be good for the boat. And, I know people have told us all the time fish the stumps on the north end but my dad will never do that because it makes him too nervous. But, I wondered if there are any spots on the north end, past Linesville where we'll be staying at, that will work. It does seem inviting up there. Are there any other specific areas that are good?


----------



## Fishjigger (Dec 10, 2014)

Aang said:


> My family and I are going to vacation at Pymatuning for a week starting next Friday and for all the years we've done this, we still haven't figured out good spots to fish on the lake from a boat. Most of the problem is that the lake is just too big to try everywhere to figure it out. The one spot that has worked for us and my aunt and uncle who also go on their own is off of Tuttle Point so we definitely be there. But I have a noticed a few spots that everyone seems to be catching them at and I wondered about those. It seems like everyone that gets walleye there gets them at the south end. Is that true and if so, where are the best spots to go? I wonder if fishing off the causeway anywhere, especially the bridges, would be good for the boat. And, I know people have told us all the time fish the stumps on the north end but my dad will never do that because it makes him too nervous. But, I wondered if there are any spots on the north end, past Linesville where we'll be staying at, that will work. It does seem inviting up there. Are there any other specific areas that are good?


----------



## Fishjigger (Dec 10, 2014)

South end near stocker island always a mainstay for me.In the evening fish in the weeds on the south west side,you can catch anything from a bluegill to a walleye.


----------



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

According to this map, Stocker Island is that little thing. According to some maps, it's that bigger island straight south. Do you know which one is actually it?

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/pymatuninglake2.pdf


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

This time of year I would fish the south side of causeway. I have had my best luck fishing the stump fields in 18 to 24 feet of water. Trolling that depth near the causeway can give good results also. Get a good topo map of the lake that shows where these stump fields are.


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

That is not stocker. Stocker is the bigger one south of that. We call that little one goose poop island.


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow now im confused I always thought the bigger one was Stocker. But ODNR Has the smaller one. Both do produce fish.


----------



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

The big one seems too shallow on the southwest side but the smaller one also has a fish attractor mark on the southwest corner. It would make sense if Fishjigger was referring to the smaller one.


----------



## Fishjigger (Dec 10, 2014)

Aang said:


> The big one seems too shallow on the southwest side but the smaller one also has a fish attractor mark on the southwest corner. It would make sense if Fishjigger was referring to the smaller one.


I was referring to the smaller one Aang .


----------

